# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Quality Amphibians

## Emily

Just purchased 2 pac mans and a budgett frog from Quality Amphibians.  They all made it safely and look fantastic!  I highly recommend Quality Amphibians, you can find him on Facebook.

----------

